

Bernays and the Roots of Consumer Culture - awt
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8953172273825999151

======
speek
Also, check out the amazing documentary about libertarianism/government/game
theory by the same guy who did the posted video, The Trap:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-142285137762134414&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-142285137762134414&ei=TtDGSbbXOJKurgLOpsDsAg&q=fuck+you+buddy+The+trap)

